# 2001 GMC 2500HD Push Plates Fisher



## 67Mopar (Mar 2, 2007)

Im shopping for some, I need all the truck side stuff, but Im starting with the plates, what yr trucks will fit on the 01 2500 GM Thanks, This is my first GM truck for plowing. 

Dino.


----------



## 67Mopar (Mar 2, 2007)

errr sorry even I diddnt understand my question. what yrs should I be looking for while searching for used pushplates. 2001-? Will 99's fit?? I seriously do not know.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I got everything can e mail me [email protected]


----------



## fundoraplowing (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a 2003 Chevy 2500 HD with a 8' Fisher plow I am trying to sell. Everything included let me know. Will


----------



## 67Mopar (Mar 2, 2007)

Will I have evrything but the pushplates and I hear 2002 was the drop off yr for my era truck, wish there were a what fits what thread out there


----------



## 67Mopar (Mar 2, 2007)

brad96z28;1642056 said:


> I got everything can e mail me [email protected]


Brad just shot you an email ,


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

also have some push plates came off 01 chevy 2500hd $250. im in RI


----------



## fundoraplowing (Aug 14, 2013)

67Mopar;1646610 said:


> Will I have evrything but the pushplates and I hear 2002 was the drop off yr for my era truck, wish there were a what fits what thread out there


I just looked up the comparability on the Fisher website. Your push plates are 7161 which are now replaced with the 7169. That is what I have. Great shape no rust. $300. Already sold the plow with the back drag blade.


----------



## 67Mopar (Mar 2, 2007)

Picked up a pair, thanks


----------



## Cucino2803 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Durafish member.*



durafish;1646675 said:


> also have some push plates came off 01 chevy 2500hd $250. im in RI


Durafish, I know it's been a while since this post, just wondering if you still have those push plates off your Silverado? I've got 02 Duramax and am looking for some plates, can't seem to find a good pair for a decent price, starting to think about making them. I am in RI as well.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Cucino2803;1706471 said:


> Durafish, I know it's been a while since this post, just wondering if you still have those push plates off your Silverado? I've got 02 Duramax and am looking for some plates, can't seem to find a good pair for a decent price, starting to think about making them. I am in RI as well.


sorry they are sold. Unless your really good at faberication I wouldnt make them, think about it if they break your done.


----------

